# Discomfort under lower right ribs



## AJLang (Apr 15, 2012)

The last two mornings when I've woken up I've had discomfort under my right ribs.  It isn't painful but I certainly know that my right rib cage is there.  Yesterday the discomfort disappeared after several hours but ut has returned today.  Any thoughts as to what it might be?


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi.

Only thing I can think of is a muscle strain, maybe from sleeping awkward or maybe stretching a bit to much, or another which has happened to me is a pocket of wind, which sounds silly but that can be painful and last all day .. When it happened to me ,I was thinking all sorts of things like heart etc, until I burped and it cleared, I felt a little stupid. But if it continues then please get it checked. 

John


----------



## Newtothis (Apr 15, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Amanda
> 
> Only thing I can think of is a muscle strain, maybe from sleeping awkward or maybe stretching a bit to much, or another which has happened to me is a pocket of wind, which sounds silly but that can be painful and last all day .. When it happened to me ,I was thinking all sorts of things like heart etc, until I burped and it cleared, I felt a little stupid. But if it continues then please get it checked.
> 
> John



I've had trapped wind which has been just around my right rib cage - normally accommpanied with a lot of stomach rumbling etc... as John states if it does continue a visit to the GP would add some reassurance... xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, I'd get it checked out if it persists. 

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Robster65 (Apr 15, 2012)

ANything unusual like sweeping the patio or mopping a floor, etc can cause msucle aches in the ribs.

At least, those would be unusual for me.

Rob


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 15, 2012)

I agree with all of the above.  I often wake with a pain in that vicinity (I know for you it's discomfort rather than pain) and it proves to be trapped wind!  Have you done anything different or maybe had a bad coughing fit?  Hopefully it will disappear but I guess it's a case to get checked if it doesn't.xx


----------



## cherrypie (Apr 15, 2012)

It could be that you have swivelled around too quickly at some point Amanda.

A good way to see if it is trapped wind, told to me by a Dr. friend, is to sit down on a bed or sofa or even the floor, bring your knees up to your chest and clasp your arms around your knees so that they are tight against your chest.  Hold that position for  about 20 seconds.  The wind will usually disperse from the obvious two places, one of these will produce a belch and the other, well use your imagination.

As others have said, if it continues then get some professional input.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone.  It's definitely not trapped wind - I did burping but it didn't help.  It feels muscular but I haven't done anything unusual recently apart from have a back massage on Thursday. Had to laugh (groan) on Susie walk as at times it was close as to which was giving me more discomfort.....the ribs or the hip - the hip won:  I will go to the GP if the ribs continue to give me problems


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 15, 2012)

AJLang said:


> Thank you everyone.  It's definitely not trapped wind - I did burping but it didn't help.  It feels muscular but I haven't done anything unusual recently apart from have a back massage on Thursday. Had to laugh (groan) on Susie walk as at times it was close as to which was giving me more discomfort.....the ribs or the hip - the hip won:  I will go to the GP if the ribs continue to give me problems



Aaaaawwwww I hope you're feeling better now  Sheenax


----------



## vince13 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry to say, AJ, that this kind of pain, and the position you describe it, was with me when my gall stones were playing up.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 15, 2012)

That's interesting Vince - a lot of the time gallstone pains make you 'writhe in agony'.  Whereas I was only thinking recently (as someone I know quite well got 'mild acute' pancreatitis due to delaying a gallstone op - she's changed her mind now) that when a colleague of mine had em, the pain was like she'd done summat to her back round one side of her ribcage and it was more a dull ache than anything sharp.

She was most surprised when her GP wanted to examine her front, but only for the first 30 secs because when he pressed wherever, she shot up to the ceiling.


----------



## AJLang (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh blimey I hope that you are wrong..................discomfort disappeared but has come back again enough for me to shout out when I moved - I'm just going to focus on convincing myself that it's a pulled muscle.........


----------



## vince13 (Apr 15, 2012)

trophywench said:


> That's interesting Vince - a lot of the time gallstone pains make you 'writhe in agony'.



That's what I understood from most other sufferers but my gallstones were only discovered when they did a scan (of course, I'd convinced myself the pain under my right ribs was the onset of some kind of cancer - as you do) and I was told I'd got a "lovely crop" of gallstones...thanks very much !


----------



## lesgunn (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi,

I've had similar, had an Ultrasound for gallstones and liver etc, but all clear. The Doc said its musculoskeletal and associated with the body adjusting to weight loss.

Hope you sort it x


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, best thing is to get the pain checked out and take it from there, don't try to second guess otherwise you might scare yourself xxx


----------



## Multicat (Apr 15, 2012)

Just what I was going to say too my Gallstones started with discomfort over in the area of my right rib, sometimes feeling as if something popped out. Gradually got more uncomfortable, until I was admitted to hospital after fainting from the pain.
I am not trying to say that is what is wrong with you, just please get it checked I didn't & it turned out I have 25+ little gallstone. One of which caused me acute pain.
As this was only 4 weeks ago I remember it well.


----------



## Pattidevans (Apr 15, 2012)

I had gallstones and they definitely manifested as a pain below my right ribs.  Do go get checked out and sorted if necessary, they can lead to pancreatitis which can be exceedingly serious.  I know the person Trophy is talking about... all avoided by a very minor op.


----------

